# Cleaning a Rabbit



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Heres a video from Michigan Outdoors on cleaning a rabbit. Pretty neat if you ask me.

http://mucc.org/mood/rabbit/rabbitclean.mov


----------



## wJAKE19 (Dec 19, 2005)

wow.. thats good stuff... I will have to try that one.


----------



## hungry hunter (Jan 11, 2005)

did he pre cut the skin or does it tear that easy from the bones? I never tried tearing rabbit skin but it seems it would take more to remove it from the bones than that


----------



## Great90wt (Jan 5, 2007)

hungry hunter said:


> did he pre cut the skin or does it tear that easy from the bones? I never tried tearing rabbit skin but it seems it would take more to remove it from the bones than that


That's what I was wondering too. He peels that rabbit pretty easy. So he stuffs the fur into the belly area and pulls down. This guts the rabbit too? Jimmy said all that is left is the legs and backstraps, so I'm assuming this process guts the rabbit?


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

Skinning rabbits is as easy as it shows. You can just tear the skin at the "knee"... That looks real slick!!!
tb


----------



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

I have never seen it done like that before until the show Thursday night. That was kind of cool.


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Wow that is pretty cool.

I learned from a guy how to clean rabbits is to get a 5 gallon bucket of warm water. Soak the rabbits in the bucket of water and then cut the hide in the middle of the back and pull apart. Skin comes off real easy and will not get any hair on the meat. Then cut off your front laegs, back straps, and rear legs and not even have to gut out the rabbit.

But I will have to try it this way to like on this vidieo.

Thanks for the info,

Rich


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

excellent, that is a keeper. i didn't see the show, thanks


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Yea I was wondering the same thing. Ill let you know soon as I get back, if I can get my butt out of bed in 4 hours:gaga:..Just got in from the Whiskey Barrel Saloon. Im headed out for some crow/rabbit hunting in the morning. 

Far as peeling the skin, Do it all the time. the fresher the easier but still gets the job done.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

let me know how you did this am.... this paper i am working on is never ending apparently....

when i skin rabbit i usually just use my teeth...... (no not really)... dont have time to watch the video... rabbits are easy to skin especially right after you get them.... squirrels are a bit trickier


----------



## bluewing (Feb 6, 2008)

That looks slick. I can wait to try it out. It sure beats skinning the thing and having hair everywhere!


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

That is the way I was tought, had two nails in the barn, hung them by the back feet where the tendions are. Firm pull down on the skin, it will peel right down inside out and stop behind the ears. Oh, yea once you get over the sholders, you will have to cut the front feet off. Cut the head off, the hair stays inside the skin minimizing the mess and cleanup. Then you make your cut to gut. Quick and easy, have cleaned dozens this way. Oh, works best if the rabbit is not frozen.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

The sooner you clean them, the easier it is. Skin tears easy right after they've been shot. Not always practical to clean them right away while out hunting though.


----------



## SgtSabre (May 15, 2004)

When they guy tucks the fur "into his belly", is he actually tucking it into the abdominal cavity with the guts?


----------



## dsgt1 (Jun 17, 2008)

squeeze gutting is real easy. grab rabbit under the front legs squeeze real tight the slowly keep squeezing one hand in front of other til the guts pop out the lowwer end then open the hole w/fingers and pull guts out. turn rabbit over grab by fur on the back tear the skin away. This seems to work for us at full circle guide service in the holland area.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

haven't cleaned any rabbits this year yet but the video sure helped me become more efficient


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

What program are you guys using to watch it?
It won't open with MS Media:rant:


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Kelly Johnson said:


> What program are you guys using to watch it?
> It won't open with MS Media:rant:


Kelly,

RealPlayer worked for me http://www.real.com/


----------

